

A New Improved Lottery - gwern
http://lesswrong.com/lw/hm/new_improved_lottery/

======
skilesare
This isn't a terrible idea if we can attach some wisdom of the crowds and
human intelligence to reduce the randomness. It is what I'm trying to do at
[http://hypercapital.info](http://hypercapital.info)

